# HP 1020 laserjet printer MAC OSX compatible?



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

i am wondering if this HP laser printer is OSX plug and play? although the web site does not say so.
http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...ntry_level&catLevel=2&product_code=Q5911A#ABA


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The 1020 is not supported on OS X. Which is dumb. The 1012, if you can find one, was a better printer.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi
Yes, the 1020 is apparently without OS X drivers, but from another thread there is the note


> I found this tip on the internet; the LaserJet 1022 driver (download from HP's website) works for the 1020 as well. I just bought a 1020 for $129 from Future Shop and tried it on my Mac (current 12” powerbook) running OS 10.4.2 Worked like a charm! It printed from classic versions of word and powerpoint (Office 98) with a slight delay (the printouts were perfect) and with no hesitation from OSX.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

linuxprinting.org (which also covers OS X) says it's "mostly working":

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1020


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Pelao said:


> Hi
> Yes, the 1020 is apparently without OS X drivers, but from another thread there is the note


I purchased a 1020 during Boxing Week and just had a chance to install it a couple days ago ... yes, you need to download the drivers from HP for the 1022 (the installer actually mentions '1020 series').

I have had no problems so far using it with 10.4.3/10.4.4.


----------



## harrytse (Nov 3, 2005)

does that work? the specifications say they don't use the same print languages


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

All I can say that I have printed several articles from the web with no issues whatsoever .... here is the printer listed in System Preferences:


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

if it works thats great, cause the reviews on this printer is excellent.
derrick did you experience any delays when printing office word documents as mentioned earlier?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I do not have MS Office so I cannot comment on trying to print from Word. There has not been any hesitation on any print task so far ... I just installed it a couple days ago ... so I haven't printed more than 20 pages or so ... it is pretty fast.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi:
I wrote the orginal quoted post: The delay was printing from the Classic
OS with powerpoint 98, not from the current office suite (which I didn't buy)
Regards
from Ottawa
Harvey


----------



## clearNET (Apr 11, 2004)

no problems here... love this printer ... using 10.4.4


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Gah. I'd still rather have a 1012. The 1020 is a stripped down version of 1012, and the price difference if you can find one is only about 30$.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

How is it stripped down? I have a 1012, and I'm not sure what there is to strip.


----------

